# Brussels



## CQB (Mar 22, 2016)

Some reports of two explosions in Brussels airport.  Shots allegedly fired, Arabic shouts before the explosions. SOCMED has some detail. I'm not sure of this website but it may be live.

BREAKING Two explosions at #Brussels airport just before 8 AM | AIRLIVE.net

ETA: Possible explosion at a railway station as well


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Mar 22, 2016)

Hoping for minimal casualties.  Sounding like at least 10 dead and 30 wounded in initial reports, but we all know how accurate those usually are.

I thought Brussels would have been hit before Paris... I hope they can round up a bunch of people from this.

RIP to those killed in these attacks.


----------



## CQB (Mar 22, 2016)

Back to Molenbeek


----------



## Gunz (Mar 22, 2016)

26 dead, more than 100 injured at two locations. Undoubtedly Muslims. And so it goes...


----------



## AWP (Mar 22, 2016)

34 now.

Watching some of the aftermath videos, smoke, darkness, people screaming....you never know how you'll react, but it is a good reminder that you have to try and think dispassionately. Sort out the emotion later.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 22, 2016)

Horrible.  And I hate that it is largely reduced to a crawler at the bottom of the TV screen and no one cares.


----------



## medicchick (Mar 22, 2016)

ISIS is claiming responsibility.

Brussels explosions: Isis claims airport and metro attacks – live updates


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 22, 2016)

medicchick said:


> ISIS is claiming responsibility.
> 
> Brussels explosions: Isis claims airport and metro attacks – live updates



This is no surprise.

Islam dictates that the world be divided into the House of Islam and the House of War.  The latter should indicate the method by which many Muslims* believe their ideological differences will ultimately be resolved with those who do not share the one true faith.

The indiscriminate murder of infidels is imminently justifiable according to the vision of life and destiny prescribed in the Koran.


* To be read 'all Muslims' for those reading the Koran as the literal word of god


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 22, 2016)

medicchick said:


> ISIS is claiming responsibility.
> 
> Brussels explosions: Isis claims airport and metro attacks – live updates



This is no surprise. 

Whether they did it or not. 

I've always wondered if anyone has a way to vett these claims beforehand. 

On the other hand, "we" want it to be ISIL, so we are relieved when they claim it. Reinforces our agenda of the moment.


----------



## Brill (Mar 22, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> This is no surprise.
> 
> Whether they did it or not.
> 
> ...



If Amaq, claims it, why would there be any doubt?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 22, 2016)

Maybe I was not as clear in my writing as I had intended. My point being , in a situation like this , do we just go with whomever claimed it as the definitive aggressor, or does the FBI (or whoever) come in and try to verify that we are blaming the right group; that there is not another unknown group out there letting someone else take the blame.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 22, 2016)

An investigation should be conducted but there is no other group coming forward, nor is there likely to be, IMO.

We are at war with Islam.  The fact that the highest profile Islamic extremist organization claims a horrific act of violence, if nothing else, sends yet another message which confirms that.

Watch to see how many "moderate" Muslim organizations and spokespersons in the West come forward to publicly denounce this act in the coming days.


----------



## AWP (Mar 22, 2016)

Probably ISIS, but it could be some acolytes "reppin' the colors" as well. The Taliban claimed any death or incident in Afghanistan and they were usually wrong.

At east CNN can rule out Trump. They must be a blow to their pride.

The "best" part? When this happens again. At some point people need to wake up and find a solution or just accept that they and their children can become a statistic.


----------



## CQB (Mar 22, 2016)

They'll claim it anyway, if my granny fell down a flight of stairs...ISIS!


----------



## Gunz (Mar 22, 2016)

Obviously, however many Muslim jihadists we've killed since 9/11 isn't enough. We're going to have to keep on killing them until they finally get it through their walnut-sized brains that being a Muslim jihadist and wanting to make everything like it was in the 9th Century is not the way to pass on heritable traits to successive generations. It is a one-way ticket to the hottest part of Hell.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 22, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Obviously, however many Muslim jihadists we've killed since 9/11 isn't enough. We're going to have to keep on killing them until they finally get it through their walnut-sized brains that being a Muslim jihadist and wanting to make everything like it was in the 9th Century is not the way to pass on heritable traits to successive generations. It is a one-way ticket to the hottest part of Hell.



This would hold true if the people we're fighting didn't think of their Holy Mission in terms of centuries.

Either we need to dump religious faith altogether or Muslims need to majorly rethink some of the primary tenets of their religion, IMO. 

Cleaning out the huge amount of non-believer hating text from their holy book wouldn't be a bad start.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 22, 2016)

Fuck them.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Religions divide people, to the point of murder; something we are not supposed to do. The Spanish Inquisition is a prime example. Those that have a belief in God and join a particular religious group, learn that their choice is better than anyone of a different religion, and that they are shameful damned people.. Wars are fought, and people die for their belief in God.  I have never been able to understand that, but it is pushed in our face day in, and day out. As a species, we are fundamentally flawed. We will see more and more of what we saw today, in Europe. In time, they will become more active here. They are all cowards, with many, many flaws.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 22, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Wars are fought, and people die for their belief in God.  I have never been able to understand that, but it is pushed in our face day in, and day out.



The cause is the same reason Christianity has been a living spring of hideous violence in the past, for instance, with forced conversion and/ or sword in the name of that religion.

The same cause of organized humiliation and pogroms of Jews, for instance, in 1728 and 1790 and 1875 and 1884 and 1890, 1903, 1912, 1948, 1952, 1955....


----------



## Centermass (Mar 23, 2016)

**UPDATE** 

It appears the 3rd suspect (Laachraoui) whose picture has been circulated worldwide, has been arrested. 



The two men who blew themselves up at Brussels airport on Tuesday were brothers known to the police and a third attacker, who is at large, is a known Paris attacks suspect, Belgian media said on Wednesday.

The suicide bombers were named as Khalid and Brahim El Bakraoui and the third man as Najim Laachraoui.

Federal prosecutors declined to comment, but said they would provide information in the course of the morning.

Laachraoui's DNA had been found in houses used by the Paris attackers last year, prosecutors said on Monday, adding that he had traveled to Hungary in September with Paris attacks prime suspect Salah Abdeslam.

Captured on a security camera photograph at Brussels Airport on Tuesday morning beside the El Bakraoui brothers, Laachraoui did not detonate a bomb and is still at large. A bomb was subsequently destroyed in a controlled explosion.

Link


----------



## 8654Maine (Mar 23, 2016)

So Laachraoui is incompetent as well as a coward.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 23, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Religions divide people, to the point of murder; something we are not supposed to do. The Spanish Inquisition is a prime example. Those that have a belief in God and join a particular religious group, learn that their choice is better than anyone of a different religion, and that they are shameful damned people.. Wars are fought, and people die for their belief in God.  I have never been able to understand that, but it is pushed in our face day in, and day out. As a species, we are fundamentally flawed. We will see more and more of what we saw today, in Europe. In time, they will become more active here. They are all cowards, with many, many flaws.



Yep.

It's a product that nobody can see, hear, feel or smell.
There's no proof it even exists.
And yet people die for it, murder for it and give all their money to it.

There's nothing wrong with spirituality. But the world would be in better shape if people kept their spirituality to themselves.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 23, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Yep.
> 
> *It's a product that nobody can see, hear, feel or smell.
> There's no proof it even exists.*
> ...



Bingo.  Religious faith is the act of believing, totally and incontrovertibly and forever and ever, that something is true in the absence of any genuine evidence to support that belief.

And then holding that act as sacred.

Combine this with the nonsense in holy texts and its a short putt to justifying any hateful and odious act against those who don't share one's beliefs.

In this light, its not difficult at all to comprehend how a couple of people can execute the planting of bombs in an airport to kill many innocents, or fly planes into buildings to kill thousands.


To quote Sam Harris, "If we could create the world anew, the practice of organizing our lives around untestable propositions found in ancient literature- to say nothing of killing and dying for them- would be impossible to justify."


Edit: quote


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 23, 2016)

One of the worst things about suicide bombers is their head. Their head always gets blown clean off and lands 100-200m away, normally in some poor homeowners backyard, and Harry homeowner wants to get mad and shit when the pet dog fluffy is dragging Muhammad's head around by his fucking ear. Hate when that shit happens, fucking terrorist and their stupid head flying off. You'd think they would figure something out about that shit, I mean Allah and his book of wisdom has got to have something against Muhammad heads being fluffy's fucking chew toy.

Actually had to fish one out of the Baghdad sewage treatment plant, been in there a few days, fucking nasty shit. Used some poor fisherman's catch net, scooped it out and into a heavty bag, took it back to btn for whatever the hell it is they do with terrorist heads. Pretty sure it ended up in the burn pits for a proper Muslim burial.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 23, 2016)

Also, the smaller the hands, the wider the thigh gap.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 23, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> One of the worst things about suicide bombers is their head. Their head always gets blown clean off and lands 100-200m away, normally in some poor homeowners backyard, and Harry homeowner wants to get mad and shit when the pet dog fluffy is dragging Muhammad's head around by his fucking ear. Hate when that shit happens, fucking terrorist and their stupid head flying off. You'd think they would figure something out about that shit, I mean Allah and his book of wisdom has got to have something against Muhammad heads being fluffy's fucking chew toy.
> 
> Actually had to fish one out of the Baghdad sewage treatment plant, been in there a few days, fucking nasty shit. Used some poor fisherman's catch net, scooped it out and into a heavty bag, took it back to btn for whatever the hell it is they do with terrorist heads. Pretty sure I ended up in the burn pits for a proper Muslim burial.



They need to get one of those big circus cannons so they can smear the terrorist head in bacon grease or pig entrails or something and shoot it out of the cannon. And then have a party.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 23, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> They need to get one of those big circus cannons so they can smear the terrorist head in bacon grease or pig entrails or something and shoot it out of the cannon. And then have a party.



We found one in a soccer field once, I actually had to exercise self control and not dribble and pass it to my buddy. But I tell you, in my mind I was thinking "yeah its a bit lopsided, but I can do it". 

Good buddy of mine found a hand with wrist still attached laying in the street after car bombing. He grabs it up stuffs it into blouse cuff and proceeds to go around shaking peoples hands with letting go and screaming like a clown after they freak. It was pretty funny until he did it to this 2LT who did not get the humor. So than he took it back to his guntruck and proceeded to make the finger move via the ligaments and the use of a Gerber tool. Really fucking glad we didn't have video cameras everywhere like they do now, we would've all been in trouble, if not prison.

I mean honestly it's their own damn faults anyway, blowing themselves up and leaving their body parts lying around for GI Joe to go around scooping up with snow shovels and tossing into heavty bags (those big thick motherfuckers you use for grass and leaves and shit). I mean when you guys talk about nightmares and dreams in that PTSD thread....shit...I'm still wondering if I got that poor little girl and her brother in the right bag's for there (rightfully so) historical mother...as they were just walking a little too close to traffic circle 17, just off the double deck bridge as you come off rt predators, as some Iraqi big shot and his convoy was passing through and fucking Muhammad was chasing his 72 virgins to Paradise and shit. Yep, got some dream's.

Really wish we would get with the program already and stop play bleeding heart game's and wipe these motherfuckers off the map already. Its actually becoming a fucking concern of mine, that the possibility of my kids going off to fight the same assholes I did, is not so far fetched.

I mean c'mon already, how many of the fucking bombing and attacks is the world going to put up with, how many families and children have to be ruined, so some derka-derka can keep refusing to fit in with the rest of the modern world. 

World peace? Starts with killing off all these dirt worshipping fools trying to live 4 centuries in the past.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 23, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> We found one in a soccer field once, I actually had to exercise self control and not dribble and pass it to my buddy. But I tell you, in my mind I was thinking "yeah its a bit lopsided, but I can do it".
> 
> Good buddy of mine found a hand with wrist still attached laying in the street after car bombing. He grabs it up stuffs it into blouse cuff and proceeds to go around shaking peoples hands with letting go and screaming like a clown after they freak. It was pretty funny until he did it to this 2LT who did not get the humor. So than he took it back to his guntruck and proceeded to make the finger move via the ligaments and the use of a Gerber tool. Really fucking glad we didn't have video cameras everywhere like they do now, we would've all been in trouble, if not prison.
> 
> ...


I think having you pick the pieces up was bullshit, let the local Imam organize a cleanup crew so they can dispose, err, bury the body properly.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 23, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> I think having you pick the pieces up was bullshit, let the local Imam organize a cleanup crew so they can dispose, err, bury the body properly.



Yep I agree, it was bullshit.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 23, 2016)

Meanwhile, back in Cuba ...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Meanwhile, back in Cuba ...
> 
> View attachment 15129



I'd hit it.


----------



## Brill (Mar 24, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Meanwhile, back in Cuba ...
> 
> View attachment 15129



Bill saw that and told Hillary to hurry up and win!


----------



## Centermass (Mar 24, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I'd hit it.



Dude, 

As much as I disagree with the man, I really don't think he swings that way........


----------



## AWP (Mar 24, 2016)

Time for the further adventures of Freefalling, Pessimistic Asshole.

Brussels had this coming and Europeans shouldn't be surprised.

Belgium is a failed state

Why Brussels is a terrorism hotspot

Why are terrorists drawn to Belgium? | Kristof Clerix

Brussels recently consolidated 19 separate police forces into 6. Imagine a US city with 6 different police departments. There's still 19 different municipalities with 19 different mayors comprising one city! Using different languages for government business? Check. Fractured, polarized government? Check. Massive immigration problems? Check. Under developed and understaffed intelligence organization? Check. Probably some other pieces I'm missing? Check.

Brussels didn't deserve this, don't think that's my point, but it fostered an environment where this was all but guaranteed. If you look at the dates on the stories above, they go back to last year in the aftermath of Paris...and it wasn't like the Paris attackers didn't have connections to Brussels. What happened was horrible, but it shouldn't shock us.


----------



## Florida173 (Mar 24, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Either we need to dump religious faith altogether or Muslims need to majorly rethink some of the primary tenets of their religion, IMO


 
There will never be a reformation within Islam.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 24, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> There will never be a reformation within Islam.



I concur and would suggest this religion is actually regressing.  The hateful shit which fills the Koran isn't helping, with almost every page setting the stage for religious conflict.


"As for the unbelievers, neither their riches nor their children will in the least save them from God's judgement.  They shall become fuel for the fire."  (3:10)

"Let not the unbelievers think that We prolong their days for their own good.  We give them respite only so that they may commit more grievous sins.  Shameful punishment awaits them."  (3:178)

"Those that deny Our Revelation will burn in fire.  No sooner will their skins be consumed than We shall give them other skins, so that they may truly taste the scourge."  (4:55-56)


The Religion of Peace.  Yeah.  If I call myself the King of Spain then it must be true simply because I say it, right?


----------



## Florida173 (Mar 24, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> The Religion of Peace.


 
100% misnomer. Religion of Submission. Islam means to submit, not peace.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 24, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Yep I agree, it was bullshit.



If I'm gonna fuck around with body parts, they better be allied body parts. We had to search and locate one of our Counterpart's lower legs in the dark so we could wrap it in a poncho and throw it on the Huey with him....



Florida173 said:


> 100% misnomer. Religion of Submission. Islam means to submit, not peace.



Agree. Jihad is an obligation for Muslims, the marching order to expand universally in the interests of the Muslim _umma _(nation). To promote,  propagate, and conquer for Islam. Religion of Peace, my ass.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 24, 2016)

Cripes - I hair to agree with Pearce Morgan again. :wall:

Obama might be a demon at the tango but he’s tone-deaf


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Time for the further adventures of Freefalling, Pessimistic Asshole.
> 
> Brussels had this coming and Europeans shouldn't be surprised.
> 
> ...




San Antonio Metro area:

San Antonio PD
San Antonio Park PD
San Antonio City Marshals
San Antonio FD Fire Marshal
Bexar Co Sheriff
Comal Co Sheriff
Pct 1 Constables
Pct 2 Constables
Pct 3 Constables
Pct 4 Constables
Bexar Co DA Investigation Unit
SAISD PD
NEISD PD
Judson ISD PD
Alamo area Colleges PD
Trinity University PD
Saint Mary's University PD
UTSA PD
A&M San Antonio PD
University Health Center PD
Texas DPS San Antonio 
Texas Rangers Company ?
FBI San Antonio
DEA San Antonio
Department of the Army Police 
Army CID
Department of the USAF Police
USAF OSI
US NAVY NCIS
Veterans Affairs Police
US Border Patrol
ICE
DHS
FFPS

City PD's surrounded by San Antonio (considered part of the metro area)

Cibolo PD
Shertz PD
Universal City PD
Selma PD
Garden Ridge PD
Converse PD
Live Oak PD
Kirby PD
Helotes PD
Olmas Park PD
Alamo Hights PD
Shavano Park PD
Balcony Hights PD
Summerset PD
Castroville PD

And I'm probably forgetting several, but that's just off the top of my head, for a city and metro areas population of roughly 2 million.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 25, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Meanwhile, back in Cuba ...
> 
> View attachment 15129



His arms look freakishly long... Wonder if he stuffed a suicide bomber's into his sleeves?


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 26, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> His arms look freakishly long... Wonder if he stuffed a suicide bomber's into his sleeves?


Naaaah. They'd be raised over his head if so. That's supposedly how they get their heads to pop right off in a suicide bombing.


----------



## Brill (Mar 26, 2016)

Shit, it's getting sporty out there.  Who's up for a round of golf?

Belgian nuclear guard shot and security access badge stolen: media


----------



## CQB (Mar 26, 2016)

Another one caught today (or overnight, considering where you are). Kneecapped as well, looking like he'll also be having a chat with some folks.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 26, 2016)

Meanwhile, London police arrested some poor bastard and charged him with inciting racial hatred after tweeting something about "towelheads" following the Brussels attacks. Charges were later dropped. :wall::wall::wall:

Just typifies to me how screwed we are.


----------

